
I Got Swatted - historyremade
https://craigwright.net/blog/bitcoin-blockchain-tech/how-the-world-works-or-a-discourse-on-fake-news/
======
eesmith
The title is "How the World Works; or, A Discourse on Fake News"

The only references to swatting are:

"The so-called raid on my house was a typical case of what people like Mr
Maxwell would do. It’s commonly referred to as swatting."

and

"As explained, I had moved out of my house and moved to London in October
2015. I did fly back and forth to Australia, but I was not living in Australia
at the time, and I had resigned from all the Australian companies from July
2015. Nobody seems to ask how Gizmodo just happened to be stationed and
waiting with a full camera crew. Nobody checks whether the so-called documents
were real—I mean the unverified hearsay that is used to sell a click-bait
article, where people suddenly believe it must be real. Such is the world of
advertising-based media.

And next comes a highly staged raid on a home I used to live in. A bunch of
bottom-dwelling “journalists”—if they can be called so—film everything. Then
again, several people who now purport to never have heard of me and who are or
were formally part of Blockstream, of course, wanted me gone. Mr Maxwell has a
long history of setting up swats."

I tried to read it, but it was all inside-Bitcoin to me, and my eyes glazed
over.

~~~
ksaj
Every few months, Fake Satoshi gets super dramatic in order to stay in the
news, when really the only thing of interest he should be presenting is proof
that his self-proclaimed secret identity is true.

Until that happens, everything he says requires either deeper inspection in
terms of outside corroboration, or a hard pass.

